# Finger Mullet Rigs



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, I know you can buy them at the local tackle shop for under 4 bucks, but what fun is that. I like to try and make as many of the rigs that I can and use what I make, a little more enjoyment in catching something with the stuff that you have made. Now the concept of the finger mullet rig looks easy, but what should I use for the part that goes through the mullets body? I know its just a wire, but what I need to figure out, is what size type of metal and that sorta stuff. Has anyone tried making one, The rest of it looks easy, then just finding whatever float you want for the end, and a 3 way swivel. Thanks in advance!:fishing:


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

This thread has the possibility to be a dandy, if enough folks contribute. I expect there are many variations of this rig.

Are you talking about the ones that have the double hook on the end?? If so, I'd use about 15# on the wire leader. 

Back in the stone age when we were using frozen/dead bait for blues, we used to hold out the finger mullet, put the hook beside it and figure out where to cut a hole in the belly, thread the eye of the hook up toward the mouth - want it to stop short of the mouth, so you can push one end of the wire up through the jaw through the eye of the hook and out at the top. Put a haywire twist in it tight up against the lip. We'd make up a few of these in advance, because it's a PITA to have to be doing that rigging if they're biting. If they were biting off the tails, there were times, we'd put a second hook onto the first hook like you would on a spinnerbait pointed upward (opposite direction) and hook it somewhere toward the rear of the bait. 

Those rigs with the double hook on there would be easier to use and make. You'd need a rigging needle when you decide to use it (which we never used on that other method). If you find the bait sliding forward toward the float, I would imagine you'd just use some copper wire to wrap it, either that or maybe take one of the hooks on that double hook and bend it forward somewhat to hold it in place, but I don't know how that would affect presentation.

If it's blues you're after, that shouldn't matter, because Shooter told me they eat rocks and tree bark, and I think he told me once the biggest blue he ever caught was on a pine cone. 

I look forward to seeing folks' responses on this thread. Could be a good'un.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, Yea the one that I am talking about has the double hook that you slide off the end eye, feed the finger mullet through tht emouth toward the float, then out the back and slide the double hook on.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

eastcoastsurfer said:


> Ok, I know you can buy them at the local tackle shop for under 4 bucks, but what fun is that. I like to try and make as many of the rigs that I can and use what I make, a little more enjoyment in catching something with the stuff that you have made. Now the concept of the finger mullet rig looks easy, but what should I use for the part that goes through the mullets body? I know its just a wire, but what I need to figure out, is what size type of metal and that sorta stuff. Has anyone tried making one, The rest of it looks easy, then just finding whatever float you want for the end, and a 3 way swivel. Thanks in advance!:fishing:


I use a 3ft. shock leader and attach a weight slider and weight on it. Then attach an eight inch wire leader with a treble hook to the shock leader. Use a swivel on the line end of the shock leader and a clip on the bottom end and the same with the wire leader. Think those needles are called a Rigging Needles, you can get them with a hook or an eye, I use the hook type. I've even used a crochet needle before and cut it to about 8in and bend a hook on one end and sharpen the needle point a little. I've never tried the double hook with floats type.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i am not a big fan of those mullet rigs. the biggest reason is because that double hook has a habit of coming off at the wrong time. so what i tandem snell a pair of octopus hooks to 50lb flourocarbon and add a slide on bucktail teaser and size 4 lil corkie. this has worked out much better for me and i have even been lucky to catch a pair of bluefish on it. i have a picture of it, i'll try to post it later.


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

Find some wire for making spinner baits and a spinnerbait jig.


----------

